# 88' N/A wont fire after auto/manual swap



## mathewweber (Apr 19, 2012)

i have an 88 N/A that i put a manual in because the auto was shot. the car ran before the swap and it ran normal but after the swap it gets everything it needs but the ignition part (but everything does get power). yes, I've read a lot of stuff on this forum pertaining to this topic but I've done everything twice and none of it helped...

I assume at this point it can only be a ground that is the issue but what grounds might be different from a 88' auto replaced with an 87' manual?
(yes the tranny ground is on) nothing else has been touched except for the transmissions but everything has been checked since.

thanks, mat


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Does it crank over? Your post isn't very clear.

If it doesn't crank, I'm guessing you didn't bypass the neutral safety switch. There are two pins in a connector near the cruise control unit that have to be spliced together. Xenonz31.com has a good writeup.


----------



## mathewweber (Apr 19, 2012)

it does crank over, it does get fuel


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Did you try pulling trouble codes? 

Are the injectors firing or do you just have fuel pressure?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like the inhibitor switch needs to be modified. Just like IRTEH suggested go to: 
XenonZ31 Automatic to Manual Transmission Swap


----------



## mathewweber (Apr 19, 2012)

ive looked at that write up many times and i actually followed it to do it originally and it hasnt helped the problem

i am getting fuel pressure, just no signal to spark


----------



## mathewweber (Apr 19, 2012)

when you have the battery and ecu unplugged a lot wouldn't it clear the codes?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you disconnect the battery for a period of about 24 hrs, the codes will then be cleared.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

It should throw codes after a few tries to start the engine. 

Check for injector pulse while cranking. No pulse and no spark is generally indicative of a bad crank position signal (CAS in this case). If you have injector pulse but no spark, you can look elsewhere: power to the coil, defective ignition power transistor, defective ECM, etc. 

Page 92 of EFEC in the FSM on XenonZ31 has a basic ignition diagnosis chart.


----------

